# 3 mile bridge report



## danzab09 (May 14, 2015)

Me and my 2 friends arrived from Virginia on June 24th. We were staying at Fort Pickens and we were ready to go. We jumped right in and went out to the point at Pickens and tried evrything we could think of to catch a fish and we got NOTHING. But we were ok because we still had a week to go. Day 2 rolled around and we trudged back out to the point but we struck out, so we drove to Bob Sikes hoping for something better - we struck out again. Day 3 - same thing. Day 4 - Same gosh darn thing. It was then that someone recommended 3 mile to us. So, we took a drive out there one evening and sure enough I hooked up with what I believe to be a red, however I lost him to the bridge pilings. Still no fish. The exact same thing happneed the next night. That brings us to last night. Needless to say we were discouraged. We had spent an obscene amount of money and a lot of time trying to catch some big fish and thus far we were empty handed. We arrived at 3 mile around 7 o'clock. We had a few bags of menhaden, tho we weren't really expecting to catch anything. After about 2 hours of being there one of our rods started to bend. My brother in law set the hook fast and the fight was on. The mighty beast put up a Valliant fight, but not Valliant enough. 34 inches of pure beauty. At that moment the trip was worth every penny and second. Apparently the fishing gods were please with us because shortly there after we landed a 43.5 inch gar. All in all it turned out to be a great trip. Despite the slow beginning. Can't wait to come back.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That sail is edible for future reference.... Glad ya'll caught something at least and made the trip to our town bareable. Ifin I was staying around this week, I would've drug ya'll out on the boat fer some bull action...


----------



## danzab09 (May 14, 2015)

Don't tempt me!!! I would tell the boss man to shove it for a shot at some big reds!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Way to stay at it and make it pay off!!


----------



## armyguardus251 (Jul 18, 2016)

its been a long time sense ive seen good quality fish from the pier


----------

